

Apple announces 13-inch Retina MacBook Pro with 2560x1600 display - $1699 - velodrome
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/10/apple-announces-13-inch-retina-macbook-pro-with-2560x1600-display/

======
tomkinstinch
2.96 pounds (1.35kg) for the 13" MacBook Air vs 3.57 pounds (1.62kg) for this
new 13" MacBook Pro. It can drive two external 2560x1600 screens as well?
Tempting. It looks like it is only being offered with an SSD though.

To anyone with a machine that has a 128GB SSD: Do you wish you had more space?

